# Pb bluetooth non disponible



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

Salut a tous,
j'ai un problème avec mon powerbook 15" avec bluetooth intégré, l'icone bluetooth est grisée et lorsque je vais dessus il m'indique que le bluetooth est non disponible. J'ai réinstallé la MAJ du bluetooth,réparé les autorisations mais rien y fait...
Une idée ?

Pour info je suis en 10.3.6 avec toutes les MAJ

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> l'icone bluetooth est grisée et



Quand tu dis grisé, c'est sur la barre d'outils , dans ton dossier utilitaire ou dans le dock ???


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

en haut, a coté de l'heure


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> .... mais rien y fait...
> Une idée ?



Et si tu essais d'enlever la batterie de ton PBook??? c'est une idée: On sait jamais**

Car lorsqu'il y a un problème Bluetooth (avec GSM) et transfert de fichiers ou synchronisation, il est conseillé de débrancher le GSM (et ou enlever la batterie quelques secondes)**


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> en haut, a coté de l'heure



Alors va le chercher dans le dossier utilitaires. Si c'est bon tu click pomme et souris sur l'icone de la barre d'outil et tu la glisses dehors(détruite)


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Alors va le chercher dans le dossier utilitaires. Si c'est bon tu click pomme et souris sur l'icone de la barre d'outil et tu la glisses dehors(détruite)



Et après tu vas dans Préférences systèmes/Bluetooth/et tu coche à nouveau Afficher l'état dans la barre des menus   

Tout cela, dans le cas ou ton icone est devenue normale.
essais et dits moi.....


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

OK, mais quand je le lance à partir du dossier utilitaires il me dit : 
Aucun materiel bluetooth trouvé
Pour utiliser cette application, vous devez avoir un module bluetooth. Vérifiez que votre matériel bluetooth est correctement connecté à l'ordinateur.


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais quand je le lance à partir du dossier utilitaires il me dit :
> Aucun materiel bluetooth trouvé
> Pour utiliser cette application, vous devez avoir un module bluetooth. Vérifiez que votre matériel bluettoch est correctement connecté à l'ordinateur.




As tu essayé d'enlever la batterie quelque secondes. Attention, j'essai par la de trouver une issue à ton problème. C'est à toi de voir  car je ne suis pas si sûr de cette manipulation


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

En fait quel genre de périphérique Bluetooth utilises-tu?


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

OK j'essaye. merci pour ton aide


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

Comme périphérique bluetooth j'utilise mes 2 téléphones (Siemens S55, SE Z600), mon iPaq et mon oreillette bluetooth.
Ca y est mon bluetooth est réapparu ..yessss
mais question, maintenant comment remettre l'icone que j'ai enlevée ? (celle a coté de l'heure)
Merci pour tout


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Comme périphérique bluetooth j'utilise mes 2 téléphones (Siemens S55, SE Z600), mon iPaq et mon oreillette bluetooth.
> Ca y est mon bluetooth est réapparu ..yessss
> mais question, maintenant comment remettre l'icone que j'ai enlevée ? (celle a coté de l'heure)
> Merci pour tout


 Tu vas dans Préférences système/Bluetooth/ Afficher dans la barre des menus.

Raconte alors la réparation c'était quoi le problème


----------



## roro (15 Novembre 2004)

éteins ton PB si tu n'as pas encore essayé. Attends 2 mn et rallume le.


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est tout refonctionne et j'ai retrouvé mon icone.
Donc la dernière chose que j'ai faite avant que ca remarche, j'ai eteint le pb, retiré la batterie et attendu 20mn....et tout fonctionne nickel.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est tout refonctionne et j'ai retrouvé mon icone.
> Donc la dernière chose que j'ai faite avant que ca remarche, j'ai eteint le pb, retiré la batterie et attendu 20mn....et tout fonctionne nickel.
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide



He voilà!!! cela mèrite un click sur la boule de cristale


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

fait


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> fait



C'était pour rire, tout le plaisir était pour moi! merci .  
On est là pour s'aider les uns les autres.


----------



## BigEdison (15 Novembre 2004)

sisi, j'insiste   

encore merci


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> sisi, j'insiste
> 
> encore merci



Encore un grand merci à toi, car en fait quand je participe à un message , il ne faut pas oublier que moi aussi j'apprends des choses, je suis donc motivé de chercher et pour moi et pour les autres  

A plus Mister BIG


----------



## titi-le-soleil (17 Novembre 2004)

Hey, j'ai eu le meme problème sauf que enlever la batterie (et redémmarer sans) a rien changé... qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?

Merci


----------



## BigEdison (17 Novembre 2004)

Essaye de l'eteindre et attends 30 mn..on ne sait jamais.


----------



## titi-le-soleil (18 Novembre 2004)

j'ai essayé, rien ne marche... j'ai enlevé la batterie, resetté la PRAM, la NVRAM... rien ne marche... j'ai bien peur que ça soit un problème matériel  en plus il est plus sous garantie mon powerbook...  quelqu'un peut m'aider ? n'importe que truc ou astuce je suis preneuse, je voudrais juste savoir ce qui est arrivé à mon module...


----------



## xanadu (18 Novembre 2004)

titi-le-soleil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé, rien ne marche... j'ai enlevé la batterie, resetté la PRAM, la NVRAM... rien ne marche... j'ai bien peur que ça soit un problème matériel  en plus il est plus sous garantie mon powerbook...  quelqu'un peut m'aider ? n'importe que truc ou astuce je suis preneuse, je voudrais juste savoir ce qui est arrivé à mon module...



Tu peux nous dire un peu plus sur le problème ? 

GSM, périphériques sans fil ou .....

Si c'est un GSM, tu peux aussi essayer d'enlever la batterie(3 secondes suffisent) et la remettre.


----------



## titi-le-soleil (18 Novembre 2004)

Il s'agit du module bluetooth interne de mon powrbook, il n'est plus détecté nulle part par le système, à croire qu'il n'a jamais existé... c'est arrivé d'un coup j'ai rien compri, tout d'un coup ca marchait pas !


----------

